# question about girls



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Can a girlie rattie get preggers if they are NOT in heat? Or only if they are?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Often they're such hussies that they'll go into heat when exposed to a male . Safest bet is just to not let unaltered males and females be around eachother.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If a girl is not in estrous she will kick and run away from the male. She cannot be impregnanted until she is in heat, but some girls have "silent heats" and you never know when they really are. Some are blatant hussies.


----------

